# Best Music PLayer



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

Which music player do you think is the best?



1. Media Player 9

2. RealOne PLayer

3. Win Amp

4. Other (Specify)


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

I guess I mean in regards to spyware, ease-of-use, layout, size, etc


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

visualizations also


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

and skins...


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

RealOne , now that`s funny . Most will probably say winamp , but i`ll go with wmp9 for the ease of use and the ability to play all media.


----------



## TP109 (Apr 12, 2003)

*QCD*


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

MusicMatch


----------



## ian83000 (Jul 21, 2003)

Musicmatch Jukebox


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

MusicMatch Jukebox, It's not free, but you didn't specify that.
With MMJB you can design you own skins. I think that starts at V7 deluxe. (not sure though)


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

yeah, i was thinking along the lines of freebies...  but every input helps me choose! thanks longhair.


----------



## John Sparkman (Apr 4, 2001)

I believe that MusicMatch Jukebox does have a free version. It's a lite version but it still works. I have the pay version and have always enjoyed it.


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

my vote is surely for wmp9 considering qualities

Somak


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

MusicMatch Jukebox...Full or lite.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Realplayer is full of spyware but I must admit it's pretty good apart from that!
Anyway, I'd go for Winamp.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

any other good free software?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Winamp rocks, plenty of plug-ins, DSP effects, multichannel equalizer that puts wmp9 to shame, has a feature for clone multidisplay that allows me to manipulate playlist and view in small screen on one monitor while showing full screen on the other (or TV), has command line controls that allow it to be integrated with custom shells or active desktops. 

RealOne is one of the worst things to ever come about. Windows Media Player is microsoft spyware! QCD while looking good, doesn't match the options of winamp, but it is supposed to be minimalistic.. MusicMatch takes over your PC when you don't want it to. Winamp normally has controls built into downloaded themes for all the shells I use, (bluebox, litestep, Talisman, etc.).


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

yh, winamp roolz, its the best media player on the net, its free, and there are loads of nifty plugins, nothing beats it!!!


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

OneByOne
Maybe not as many functions as you would like but the size and easyness can't be beaten. No way.

http://www.rz.uni-frankfurt.de/~pesch/


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Winamp is the best. But get version number 2 family and not number 3.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Take a look at those listed here :

http://www.audiotools.co.uk - See under Players and All in one.


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

Well, i tried to download and install all of your suggestions to try each one, and have only had a problem with one; musicmatch jukebox 8.1

but is not the problem you think...its that it doesn't even install!

i downloaded it the first time, executed the file it seems to work fine, then when that goes to 100%, it comes up with this error 0x80040707 (see1.jpg). i tried the mmj knowledge base, but there is nothing there, 

any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

hey karbo,

why is wimamp 2 better than winamp 3?


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

well anybody tried A2mediaplayer. It has some unique features like karaoke and also looks good


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

MusicMatch Jukebox


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

thanks guys


----------

